# Size of wire



## flatwater (Sep 24, 2007)

I have an opportunity to get some # 2 aluminum underground wire for free. My question is will #2 be big enough in al
uminum to run a 150 feet from my panels to my cabin and is there a chart I can go to and get this info.
Flatwater


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

#2 may or may not be large enough. It depends on the amperage of your subpanel.

The NEC has lots of charts that will tell you whether you are good to go or not. www.cerrowire.com has basic information to get you started.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

The voltage drop calculator I checked suggests that will carry 35 amp at 120v, or 75 amps at 240v.

I'm no expert so do your own checking to be sure.

If 60 amps is enough for you & meets local code, good to go. If you wanted 100 or 200 amps, no go, as I see it.

--->Paul


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
You could also run 4 #2 wires instead of 2. This will allow double the current for the same voltage drop. This works electrically, but I'm not sure what the code would have say about it.

Be careful to make aluminum wire connections carefully and use the compound they sell for aluminum wire collections to prevent corrosion. Lots of fires have started from poorly made aluminum wire connections.

Gary


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What is your voltage . .12 . .24 . . .?

Since the price is right get all you can.

And use plenty of NoOx at all connections.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

If you put your inverter near your solar panels, you will have a higher voltage between the panels and the cabin and can use smaller diameter wire. That is, if you are using an inverter.


----------

